# Equipment Selection



## emiko (Jan 8, 2007)

If you had to buy 3 pieces of cooking equipment, what would they be? I'm looking to purchase a 48" rangetop; a 36" gas convection wall oven and would be interested in hearing opinions for the third piece. I've had suggestions ranging from a microwave/convection, to steam oven, to warming drawer.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

For a home kitchen (your own or someone else's)? What kind of cooking do you/they plan on doing the most? That's really what should determine any other equipment. No good getting something that won't be used.

If it were me, and I had a way to vent it, I would add a grill that could convert into a griddle/plancha. But if I cooked other things, I'd want other equipment. Or NO other equipment, and I'd put the money/space to other use.


----------



## thecooktoo (Jan 2, 2007)

I would hope that the 48" Range is gas...I would only put in electric ovens. Much better than gas in my opinion. I have a 36" gas cook top from Bosch - 5 burner - and electric self cleaning s/s double ovens from Frigidaire. Third item I have is Fisher Paykel Dish Drawers...wonderful

Jim


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd be tempted for a really high output burner for a wok for number 3


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Like, Thecooktoo,
I opted for electric wall ovens.... convection/conventional.
Gas cooktop
warming drawer..... I sometimes use my drawer for holding foods
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This is the kind of thread that makes me weep for lost opportunities!

We built our home a bit over 10 years ago. I bought a range I half-hate and half-love (Viking gas range; LOVE the cooktop, hate the oven).

If I were doing things now I'd get..
Gas cooktop with grill/griddle (as Suzanne said)- I already have a muscular exhaust fan
Electric wall ovens, both with convection and SELF CLEANING feature
A large rotisserie- my mom had a nice counter-top model for years and used it often. I don't know what happened to it, but I wish I had it. It could easily hold two large chickens, but I'd use it for turkey and roasts.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I took that space under the cooktop and put in the hot drawer and a space for easy access pots and small appl.
Mezz,
was it one of those set it and forget it things. My old neighbor use to be really good with that thing and made some incredible entrees.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No, Pan, it wasn't one of those Showtime units. This was at least 40 years ago! It wasn't open like one of those Farberware units. It was more like this:


----------

